# Black blotches in eye



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cody*

Sorry that I don't know anything about it, but how old is Cody?
Could it be start of cataracts?


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Set up an appointment with an eye specialist ASAP. I had a cat with a similar look and it was a cancerous tumor. Unfortunately, we were too late and it had spread. After having the eye removed and a 6 month chemotherapy program we had to have the cat put down. On a little bit better note, it could be cataracts which isn't great but a better prognosis than cancer. I personally would find a vet with specialty in the eye!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd skip the vet and make an appointment with Dr. Ramsey, if you can. Or depending on where you are - get in with an opthalmalogist.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody will be 12 years old in a month. 
Thank you for your replys. I will get on it first thing tomorrow morning.
Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Could be iris cysts with pigment. A situation that needs to be watched to make sure PU doesn't develop, but definitely should be looked at by an ophthalmologist not regular vet. Our girls were found with cysts with pigment probable 4-5 years ago but have never developed PU. They are both 12 and other than being on the OcuGlo supplement are seen by the ophthalm yearly. Hope Cody's is something as easily managed.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

You people were right and this last week has been a whirlwind. 

I got Cody in to see his regular vet and he was diagnosed with glaucoma in his left eye. It was advanced too far and Cody is completely blind in that eye. I was so shocked. I first noticed his eye looked different the day of my OP when I posted the photo. Cody's annual exam in May eye check showed all was normal. The glaucoma came on that fast. His right eye is fine, thank goodness, but will have preventive drops the rest of his life.

So this last week , Cody's vet, in consult with Dr. Ramsey prescribed drops that were keeping the eye pressure down. We have been 4 times for pressure checks. Today a reading showed the pressure was elevated so we will be seeing Dr. Ramsey (THANKS Megora) I hope Mon or after the holiday. 

At this point we are trying to save Cody's eye from having to be removed. He doesn't act like he is in any pain - but you know Goldens - they are so stoic. 

So I went from thinking he has "just a few pigment discolorations in his iris" to trying to save his eye from having to be removed. I am just sick.

Thank you so very much for any more advice, encouragement or thread lnks on this subject you can give me. 

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Did they formally diagnose it as pigmentary uveitis? That's exactly what it sounds like. The reason I ask is because they are trying very hard to trace the genetics of PU, and if it is, please put it on K9data so that those who are watching it can update their records.
I'm sorry to hear about Cody. I know you will do whatever is best for him.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

No, hotel4Dogs. I heard the word "uveitis" but not "pigmentary". After researching, it does sound like PU. 
I will ask Monday at his next pressure check to make sure before posting on K9data.

I'm having a very hard time with this. My life has revolved around Cody for 12 years. I will do whatever my best boy needs. 

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dr. Ramsey should be able to tell you whether it's related to PU or not... he's pretty good and this is one of the things he is concerned about when goldens are brought in to him. 

Sorry about your dx.... glad you got it checked though. Hopefully knock on wood you get the condition under control with meds!


----------



## nana2 (Oct 8, 2015)

I'm so sorry Connie, for both you and Cody. We love our dear fur babies and it is so very difficult when they are not well. They look to us for answers and we do what is best for them. You are in our thoughts.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Cody's mom I am so sorry, sending good thoughts and prayers. Can't imagine how all of it is upsetting for you. Hugs.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Cody'sMom. My Toby was diagnosed with PU at 13-1/2. He didn't lose his eyes, but did go totally blind. It is important that you know, because the treatment for the other eye may be different depending on the diagnosis.
All my best wishes for you and sweet Cody.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you also to nana2 and Buddy's mom forever for the good wishes.

Hopefully, the new eye drop changes yesterday will show a decrease in pressure on Monday. His appointment is at 8:30 and we will be prepared to drive to the ophthalmologist at that time if necessary.

Yes, hotel4dogs, Cody's right eye is getting a preventive drop. I was encouraged to read that even though Tody did go blind, he didn't have either eye removed. Thank you for your kind thoughts.

I have read Joanne and Asia's glaucoma journey from this past year and I'm afraid we are headed down the same road. 
For those of you familiar with IOPs "Intraocular Pressure" (and I am just learning), Cody's left eye was 38 then 21 then 17 then 35. The right eye was 10, 8 & 12. 

Cody's photo today shows his left eye is visibly larger. heavy sigh.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Praying for the best. Asia is doing great now but I hope you do not have to go Joanne and Asia's road with your sweet boy.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

As much as this isn't what you want to hear, if the vets suggest removing the eye, please just bear in mind that it will be a huge relief for your sweet boy. The high pressure apparently causes migraine-like pain, which is why they remove the eye sometimes.
I'll be sending you lots of good thoughts.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cody'sMom said:


> Thank you also to nana2 and Buddy's mom forever for the good wishes.
> 
> Hopefully, the new eye drop changes yesterday will show a decrease in pressure on Monday. His appointment is at 8:30 and we will be prepared to drive to the ophthalmologist at that time if necessary.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry Connie!. I do truly know how you feel. Please feel free to PM me if you need support though this. The support I received on this forum was invaluable as we went through our journey. I want you to know that Asia has adjusted wonderfully but that said it was devastating at the time. Her pressures were almost identical to what you are describing.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

If the vet recommends removing the eye, please don't hesitate. High pressure causes a lot of pain, and the dogs don't care the eye is gone, in fact with it gone they are out of pain.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> If the vet recommends removing the eye, please don't hesitate. High pressure cause a lot of pain, and the dogs don't care the eye is gone, in fact with it gone they are out of pain.


This is very true. What I found was that it takes some time to come to terms with the fact that the eye will need to be removed. Our vet realized this and as Asia's pressures were back down for awhile with the eye drops, she gave me that time to adjust(a couple of weeks) and make the decision. I would have not hesitated at all if she was in any pain and the day I made the decision the pressure went up again so I knew it had to be done. The main thing is to remember that it is about what is best for the dog not us. It was incredibly difficult but now Asia is happy and pain free and to me, just as beautiful as ever! My thoughts and prayers are with you Connie and Cody as you go through your journey.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you everybody.

We are resigned to the possibility that the eye may have to be removed. heavy sigh It makes me sick to my stomach to think my sweet boy may have to go through that but he is SO healthy otherwise and you would swear he was 6 and not almost 12 so he would make out fine! This is Cody's first health problem so I count him in the "lucky" category. 

Joanne & Asia, thank you for following this thread and I was going to PM you last night with this question but got tired. Do you or anyone else know at what pressure does a dog feel discomfort?

Dr. Ramsey is open only tomorrow this week. I wonder if he can get Cody in as an emergency tomorrow if Cody's regular vet gets the same reading pressure of 35.

We got 8+ inches of snow yesterday and Cody had a blast!

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cody'sMom said:


> Thank you everybody.
> 
> We are resigned to the possibility that the eye may have to be removed. heavy sigh It makes me sick to my stomach to think my sweet boy may have to go through that but he is SO healthy otherwise and you would swear he was 6 and not almost 12 so he would make out fine! This is Cody's first health problem so I count him in the "lucky" category.
> 
> ...


I remember asking the vet that and she seemed to think that they would feel discomfort with pressure in the 30.s but not a high level of pain. She said she has had dog patients in the 60's and 70's and then she removed the eye right away. Asia's pressures never went higher than about 35 and they did go down quite a bit with the meds but then went up again. The whole experience is like a roller coaster.Our vet had never heard of PU and it was an ophthalmologist who diagnosed it. She knew it was glaucoma related to uveitis but not this particular type. She has done a lot of research since though and we worked in conjunction with the specialist in her treatment plan.

Cody sounds like a wonderful boy. Asia will be 11 next month and still acts like a much younger dog. I guess there are many things to be thankful for but hard to be when you are facing this I know. I hope his pressures are down for you when you get it checked tomorrow.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi all. Cody's pressure this morning was 33 - then taken again, 31. 
So no immediate emergency to see the ophthalmologist today. 

The diagnosis is "Pigmentary Uveitis with Secondary Glaucoma".

We get another pressure check a week from today and will continue the three different types of drops 3 times a day (separating them by 5-10 minutes). 
It seems the pressure is stable for now but we understand it will be a roller coaster ride.

Cody does not seem to be in ANY discomfort at all for now so that is encouraging.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cody'sMom said:


> Hi all. Cody's pressure this morning was 33 - then taken again, 31.
> So no immediate emergency to see the ophthalmologist today.
> 
> The diagnosis is "Pigmentary Uveitis with Secondary Glaucoma".
> ...


Thanks for updating us. It sounds like Cody is on the right treatment path. I hope his pressures can be managed and will not lead to the eye having to be removed. Hang in there! I know this is so hard. Give him a hug from Asia and I


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you, Joanne. Your support has helped me so much. 

Did you see any signs of Asia being in pain or discomfort?
I am constantly looking for signs in Cody but will try to relax and enjoy Thanksgiving since we are doing everything we can now until at least Monday.

Hug Asia for us too! I love the pics of her with her walking pals - SO cute.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cody'sMom said:


> Thank you, Joanne. Your support has helped me so much.
> 
> Did you see any signs of Asia being in pain or discomfort?
> I am constantly looking for signs in Cody but will try to relax and enjoy Thanksgiving since we are doing everything we can now until at least Monday.
> ...


The only signs I saw was her licking her legs which I understand can be a symptom of discomfort. After the eye was removed she stopped doing it. Golden's are so stoic and don't show pain I have heard.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Flirty had PU with secondary glaucoma, also. One treatment the emergency vet gave when her pressure spiked was an iv of mannitol which greatly reduces the pressure.

I urge you to see an ophthalmologist and not just your regular vet. 

When the pressure spiked in Flirty, she was squinting and panting which I knew were signs of pain in her. Goldens are so stoic, they won't give you signals until it's very, very painful. 

Since your dog is blind in the one eye, if they suggest removal it is in their best interest to have it removed. While the recovery looks horrible, it is rather quick and they adapt so well, as your dog already has.

Good luck, and I hope things settle down at least until after the holiday.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

pigmentary uveitis is a big, bad, scary thing in the breed. It can happen to anyone, and it's not a reflection on the breeder. Unfortunately, they believe it to be dominant with incomplete penetrance, which makes it especially hard to follow genetically.
It's in field lines. It's in show lines. It's in lines like my Toby's, which was back yard breeder. It's all over. 
I'm so sorry you are having to deal with it. Hopefully others who read this thread will realize how important it is to have your golden's eyes checked annually, whether or not you will breed or have bred the dog. It can happen to any of us.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> pigmentary uveitis is a big, bad, scary thing in the breed. It can happen to anyone, and it's not a reflection on the breeder. Unfortunately, they believe it to be dominant with incomplete penetrance, which makes it especially hard to follow genetically.
> It's in field lines. It's in show lines. It's in lines like my Toby's, which was back yard breeder. It's all over.
> I'm so sorry you are having to deal with it. Hopefully others who read this thread will realize how important it is to have your golden's eyes checked annually, whether or not you will breed or have bred the dog. It can happen to any of us.


Very scary! Being mom of human or furry kids is tough job, so many things to worry about. 

I am glad sweet Cody is enjoying the snow.
My thoughts and prayers are with you two.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody's regular vet and the partner vet in the same office both saw Cody and both had consultations with the ophthalmologist at least twice last week and also yesterday. 
The ophthalmologist was who recommended the eye drop program we are on now. Three different eye drop medicines 3 times a day.

My husband and I feel confident that with the ophthalmologist available at any time, Cody's regular vet can monitor his eye pressures for now. 
So I don't really see what an appointment with the ophthalmologist would benefit since he is already in on the case. 

I'm learning there's not a lot of options in this situation. You give eye drops until the pressure goes up or the dog shows signs of discomfort then you have the eye removed.

Do I understand the situation correctly?

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cody'sMom said:


> Cody's regular vet and the partner vet in the same office both saw Cody and both had consultations with the ophthalmologist at least twice last week and also yesterday.
> The ophthalmologist was who recommended the eye drop program we are on now. Three different eye drop medicines 3 times a day.
> 
> My husband and I feel confident that with the ophthalmologist available at any time, Cody's regular vet can monitor his eye pressures for now.
> ...


Yes that sums it up. Asia was diagnosed through our vet consulting with an ophthalmologist on the phone and she said she would bet her career that it was PU and started her on the 3 drop regimen and the prednisone for the other eye. We went to the ophthalmologist a few weeks later to confirm. It is a matter of monitoring the eye pressure and adjusting the amount of drops as needed and our vet did that. It was about 5 months of treatment until we had to have the eye removed but that may not be the same in your case if Cody's eye pressure can stay lower. It was as I have said a heart wrenching decision to have it removed but in hindsight I am happy that we did it and she adjusted so well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Connie I know this may be a stretch for you, but you may be interested in going to see Dr. Wendy Townsend at Purdue in West Lafayette. She is THE guru of PU, and has done tons and tons of research. She is the one who does the ultrasounds on the dogs' eyes at the Golden National every year.
Just a thought. I know it's a long drive.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

hotel4dogs said:


> Connie I know this may be a stretch for you, but you may be interested in going to see Dr. Wendy Townsend at Purdue in West Lafayette. She is THE guru of PU, and has done tons and tons of research. She is the one who does the ultrasounds on the dogs' eyes at the Golden National every year.
> Just a thought. I know it's a long drive.


I second this! I have seen Dr. Townsend and she is amazing. Very thorough and very nice. I went to see her because I have a girl with an iris cyst and I was worried. Even though my girl does not have PU and her cyst was not the kind implicated in PU, she spent a lot of time with me, checking my girl and talking pedigrees with me.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Just checking in to see how you and Cody are doing. I know how all consuming this stage is with the eye drop regimen and all the worrying.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs and Tahnee GR, it would be too much of a stretch for us to go see Dr. Townsend. She does sound wonderful. 
I'm wondering what you think she or any other ophthalmologist would do for Cody's eye other than measuring the pressure and having us do prescription drops? 
I understand the ablation technique is not an option because of something to do with his iris but I'm still trying to find out more about that.

Joanne & Asia, everything is going very well. Cody gets three different drops 3 times a day and they have to be 5-10 minutes apart. 
The 7 am and 10 pm set of drops go well but the 2 pm mid day set of drops are right in the middle of Cody's afternoon nap and I hate to wake him up the three times!

Cody runs wild off leash for 30 minutes on the trails in the field by our subdivision twice a day. 
Thanksgiving was busy. Cody's Doggie Grams and Gramps came over for dinner - he was ecstatic! 

Monday we get a new pressure and I am anxious about it.

Thanks for checking on us and sorry it took so long for me to reply. I so appreciate everybody's concern.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cody'sMom said:


> hotel4dogs and Tahnee GR, it would be too much of a stretch for us to go see Dr. Townsend. She does sound wonderful.
> I'm wondering what you think she or any other ophthalmologist would do for Cody's eye other than measuring the pressure and having us do prescription drops?
> I understand the ablation technique is not an option because of something to do with his iris but I'm still trying to find out more about that.
> 
> ...


I am glad he is doing well and the fact that he is running around is a good sign that he isn't in any pain. Yes the ophthalmologist would do what your vet can do. The only other thing the one we saw did was to confirm the diagnosis by doing a more comprehensive exam and give the prescription recommendation. I am glad we did that though as I needed her diagnosis and recommendations to feel that we had done everything we could. It turned out though that we had so seeing her probably wasn't necessary other than for my piece of mind and that did help when it was time to face the eye removal.I emailed her after the vet recommended that after the months of treatment and she agreed it had to be done.I hope that the meds work for Cody and there is always hope that they will!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

We most certainly would drive the one hour to see the ophthalmologist, Dr. Ramsey, if it would benefit and help Cody. 
Since Dr. Ramsey is the ophthalmologist consulted and who recommended the specific eye drops and how often, we feel comfortable going through Cody's regular vet.

The eye exam along with the pressure readings is enough for me to confirm the glaucoma diagnosis and that Cody is blind in that eye. It is obvious to us he is blind in his left eye. I don't want to subject him to a lot of unnecessary testing. I was an optician back in the day so I understand quite a bit about the eye. 

But I can understand why you, Joanne, would want to to be absolutely positive about Asia's eye with the ophthalmologist's exam. Thank you for your reply.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good to read sweet Cody is running wild, made me smile. Hope his eye pressure stays under control forever.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Just a quick update. 
Cody's latest eye pressure reading was 32 and the vet was very happy to see it staying in the low 30s. (and so was I!)
He consulted with ophthalmologists on VIN (Veterinarians Internet Network) about the eye drop protocol and it was agreed that Cody's three different prescription drugs 3 times a day was the correct treatment plan.

I moved the 2:00 set of drops to 2:30 so I don't have to bother him during his nappers.  At 2:30 we start getting ready for our afternoon walk.

Cody continues to show no signs of pain or discomfort.
In fact he has "spunked up a bit" since being on the Rimadyl.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Glad to hear that the treatment is going well.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Great to hear things are going well for Cody. Sounds like you have a good vet and good treatment plan.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Good news


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody's latest eye pressure was 37. 
I am not happy. 1 feel like I'm walking on egg shells with the pressure slowly going up and it is just putting off the inevitable of having the eye removed. 

Cody's vet says as long as he doesn't show any signs of discomfort then the eye is fine. 

But he's a Golden = they don't let you know when they aren't feeling well or in pain!

My husband, Matt is very concerned and knows how I feel but agrees with the vet.
I will express my feelings at the next appointment to see what the vet says.

I've read all about Flirty and Asia and other PU threads and I think the eye should be removed and just get is over with.

Thanks for listening.
Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cody'sMom said:


> Cody's latest eye pressure was 37.
> I am not happy. 1 feel like I'm walking on egg shells with the pressure slowly going up and it is just putting off the inevitable of having the eye removed.
> 
> Cody's vet says as long as he doesn't show any signs of discomfort then the eye is fine.
> ...


I am so sorry. I so know how you are feeling and it is an agonizing decision. It sounds like there is no urgency so that is good. It took me some time to come to terms with the inevitability of it and it was heart wrenching. It was the right decision for Asia though and she really has come through it all wonderfully if that helps at all. I will be thinking about you.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> I am so sorry. I so know how you are feeling and it is an agonizing decision. It sounds like there is no urgency so that is good. It took me some time to come to terms with the inevitability of it and it was heart wrenching. It was the right decision for Asia though and she really has come through it all wonderfully if that helps at all. I will be thinking about you.


Thanks Joanne for your continuing support!
No, there is no urgency at this point but if the pressure goes up over 40 I will think differently.
I think you absolutely made the right decision for Asia. 
If it was only up to me, I would have a serious talk with the vet because Cody just turned 12 years old and he's fine right now to go through a surgery like that but he's not getting any younger.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cody'sMom said:


> Thanks Joanne for your continuing support!
> No, there is no urgency at this point but if the pressure goes up over 40 I will think differently.
> I think you absolutely made the right decision for Asia.
> If it was only up to me, I would have a serious talk with the vet because Cody just turned 12 years old and he's fine right now to go through a surgery like that but he's not getting any younger.
> ...


Yes his age is a factor for sure. Thankfully he is healthy and I am sure he will go through the surgery just fine. I am here for you.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Cody.
Let me ask a different question of your vet and husband....what would be the harm in removing the eye now, if it appears to be inevitable at some point?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Cody.
> Let me ask a different question of your vet and husband....what would be the harm in removing the eye now, if it appears to be inevitable at some point?


I hear what you are saying. I know with us it took a bit of time to come to terms with it and as long as the pressure is managed with meds and not causing any pain there is some time to do that.If that changes the situation becomes more urgent and the removal has to happen for the sake of the dog. It is such a hard thing to imagine doing, disfiguring your dog and putting them through such an invasive feeling surgery.even when it is inevitable. I know exactly how Cody's family is feeling and it is a rough time. I know our vet understood that and gave us some time to come to terms with it as the pressure never got higher than Cody's is now. You are right in what you are saying and it is just a process I think.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs - I am the one that thinks having the eye removed is inevitable after reading PU threads and google.
Cody's vet and Matt think it is being managed well with the drops and as long as he doesn't show signs of discomfort, Cody can keep the eye the rest of his life. 
They think surgery is not inevitable.

The only harm would be putting Cody through a surgery that no one is recommending right now.
I guess it is best to keep doing the eye drops schedule at this point.

Joanne is right - it is not urgent. 
Asia's pressure never got above 35 yet her vet recommended the eye be removed. 
So there seems to be no set guidelines in removing an eye due to glaucoma caused by PU. But doesn’t there have to be a "cut off" pressure point where the eye HAS to be removed even if the dog seems fine?
I would be interested in what Flirty's pressures were for both her eyes before removal.

Cody gets another pressure check on the 19th.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Connie. I agree, it is so hard.
Is Cody's vet willing to put in a phone call to Dr. Townsend, or perhaps could you, and ask her for her thoughts? She is a wonderful, easy to talk to person.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cody'sMom said:


> hotel4dogs - I am the one that thinks having the eye removed is inevitable after reading PU threads and google.
> Cody's vet and Matt think it is being managed well with the drops and as long as he doesn't show signs of discomfort, Cody can keep the eye the rest of his life.
> They think surgery is not inevitable.
> 
> ...


I can't remember what pressure Flirty's eyes were before removal but I think it was around 40 but I could be wrong. I was reading back on my old thread and Asia's pressure actually went up to 42 at one point but came down right after that.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody's vet is in consultation with Dr. Ramsey, ophthalmologist, here in MI and also has consulted with ophthalmologists on VIN (Veterinary Internet Network).
He said they were all in agreement that the present eye drops schedule is the recommended protocol.
This eye drops schedule changed a few times the first week as he continued to consult with Dr. Ramsey but now it has been determined to the schedule for the rest of Cody's life.

I would not feel comfortable asking Cody's vet to contact Dr. Townsend since Dr. Ramsey is calling the shots.
But I do think I might call just to see, for my own piece of mind, if there are any guidelines on pressures.
I did see a chart on the Internet about pressures. I'll try to find it and post it tomorrow.

Then I saw a Dr. Dee episode on AP channel where she removed the eye of a husky after "doing drops three times a day" to "prevent the other eye from getting it". 
So now I'm wondering if not having his left eye out would put the right eye at more risk! 

Thank you!
Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cody'sMom said:


> Cody's vet is in consultation with Dr. Ramsey, ophthalmologist, here in MI and also has consulted with ophthalmologists on VIN (Veterinary Internet Network).
> He said they were all in agreement that the present eye drops schedule is the recommended protocol.
> This eye drops schedule changed a few times the first week as he continued to consult with Dr. Ramsey but now it has been determined to the schedule for the rest of Cody's life.
> 
> ...


That is good that your vet is consulting with a specialist. Our vet did the same thing and it was what helped determine the medication schedule. From what I understand from our talk with the specialist the other eye is not at any more risk of getting glaucoma even if the glaucoma eye isn't removed as long as you continue to use the Prednisone in the non affected eye. Asia is on 2 drops a day for life and I guess that could increase if she starts to develop it of course but the specialist was hopeful that would do the trick. The reason for the removal seems to be the high pressure and not the risk to the other eye. I know Flirty had glaucoma in both eyes so they had to be removed 6 weeks apart. Poor little girl came through it great.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Joanne - I was glad to hear you say the right eye is not at more risk just by leaving the left eye in - but like Asia, Cody will also have drops in the right eye the rest of his life for prevention.

This is the chart I saw:
From: kruuse.com http://www.kruuse.com/ecommerce/userfiles/kru/10732 Tonovet artikel.pdf

IOP > 30 mm Hg over some days damages the optic nerve
and retina

IOP > 40 mm Hg is painful and causes enlargement of the
globe (buphthalmia)

IOP > 40-50 mm Hg leads to paralysis of the sphincter
muscle of the iris and causes mydriasis

I talked to Dr. Ramsey's office staff (Liz-SO nice!) and explained the situation. 
She talked with a tech and it is generally recommended the eye be removed when the optic nerve is damaged (blind) and the globe (eye ball) is enlarged.
Cody is way beyond all that - totally blind and globe visibly larger. heavy sigh

I'm going to email Dr. Townsend with the same questions and see what response I get and go from there.
Anything else I should say?

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am sorry. I think you have all the info to give the specialist. Let me know what you decide. It sucks and I really understand that but I know Cody will do fine!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry you and Cody are going through this.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Did you hear back from Dr Townsend?


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Did you hear back from Dr Townsend?


I just now was able to have time to email Dr. Townsend. I said:

Dr. Townsend,

Do you have a criteria for deciding when an eye should be removed? 

My 12 year old male Golden Retriever was diagnosed with PU/glaucoma mid November.
We have been giving him three different eye drops 3 times a day - Lantaprost, Dorzolamide/timolol and Flurbiprofen since mid November. 
His IOPs have been steadily rising and the latest reading was 37. 
He is totally blind in the eye and it is visibly larger.

He has NOT shown us any signs of discomfort.

What would you base your decision on about having the eye removed - the IOPs, the enlargement of the globe, other medical tests or not have the eye removed because he is showing no signs of discomfort? 
I'm looking for some kind of medical "guideline". 

Thank you so very much for any info you can give me.
Sincerely,
Connie Kramer (Cody's mom)
Grand Blanc, Michigan

I will let you when I hear from her. 

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Wow, what a fast response from Dr. Wendy Townsend!

Dear Ms. Kramer, 

When the eye begins to enlarge, is permanently blind, and the IOP is staying above 30 despite aggressive medical management (which you are doing with all those medications), then I recommend enucleation. My concern is that many dogs do not show over signs of pain – squinting, tearing, etc. What many owners notice after the eye is removed is that they are more active, have better appetites, etc. The other concern is that with the eye enlarging it can become big enough that they can no longer blink over the eye completely. This can cause corneal ulceration which is quite painful. Another alternative would be an intravitreal injection (an injection into the back of the eye) to damage the tissue that produces fluid within the eye. This can be another way to control the pressure within the eye. Typically either the antibiotic gentamicin or an antiviral medication called cidofovir is injected. If they already have significant corneal disease or significant inflammation within the eye then this may not be an appropriate option, but can sometimes be an option for goldens with PU.

I hope that helps you some. Let me know if you have more questions. 

Sincerely,
Wendy

OK, so it is not good. I want the eye removed. I've had it. And it seems like it will have to be removed sooner or later anyway so I would rather have it sooner. 
Matt is leaning more and more to having the eye removed but wants to see what the pressure is on the 19th.
I can wait until then.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I love Dr. Townsend. I've met her at National twice, and cannot say enough good about her. Her life's work is conquering PU.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I think you are making the right decision but it will be fine to wait to see if the pressure comes down at the next appointment. If it is it will give you and your husband more time to make a final decision but I think that it will end up needing to be removed as you say. I understand how hard this is...gut wrenching.Hang in there.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

You're not kidding - that was a very fast reply from someone who must be so busy. Hope everything goes well on the 19th.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Just want you to know I am thinking about you and hope the pressure is down at your appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody's eye pressure was 36 on Tuesday, Jan 19. 

Matt took him - I was in the hospital - I tripped :doh: over Cody last Thursday, fell and broke my hip. I had a partial hip replacement on Saturday.

They talked extensively about having the eye removed but it is still not recommended.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Good heavens! I do hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I hope you heal quickly and feel better soon.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh no! I am sorry about your accident. I hope you mend quickly and am glad you don't have to make any urgent decisions about Cody.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Just now reading all of Cody's eye issues. Wow, I never would have known any of this stuff had I not come to this forum. We had our first golden until 11.7 and who knows what we missed with him. :-( His eyes were cloudy but I don't remember any dark spots. Then again, I didn't know to look for that. 

I'm glad Cody has such great parents and doctors around him. Sending hugs and prayers for your sweet boy. I hope the precious goes down and you can avoid the eye removal. If not, I pray it's a quick recovery for the sweetie. It's so awesome he's still happy and playing.

And prayers to you for your recovery. Bless your heart. So much going on.


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

We've been treating our Kassie for a scratched cornea. Have salve we put in 3 times a day. She continues to paw at it when the salve starts to wear off. Must keep a close eye on her. Good Luck


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh no, I hope you heal fast!!! Hope Cody is doing well, too.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

It's been two months since Cody's last eye pressure check. 
Today his pressure was 48 on the first reading and 46 on the second reading.

Cody's right eye remains perfect.

He has been doing really well the last two months but lately, just 4 days, has seemed a little tired and _off_.
We should have gone just one month in between checks.

Cody's vet is doing a consult with the ophthalmologist to see if there is anything new or more we can do without removing the eye and will get back with us.

But there's really no choice at this point. I want the eye removed and now so does Matt.

The surgery will be scheduled asap if I have anything to do with it.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending the best thoughts that Cody finds relief soon!



Cody'sMom said:


> It's been two months since Cody's last eye pressure check.
> Today his pressure was 48 on the first reading and 46 on the second reading.
> 
> Cody's right eye remains perfect.
> ...


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody's eye removal surgery is Thursday, March 24, 2016.
I am just sick about it. My poor sweet boy! heavy sigh... 
But he will be fine and make out just fine.

I'll have to get him a pirate eye patch for Halloween so the trick or treating kids aren't scared.  

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He will be so glad not to be in pain any more. Sending many hugs your way.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Having watched Asia's journey, I think you're doing exactly what I would do. Wishing Cody a speedy recovery from his op.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cody will do fine and will feel so much better .As for scaring the kids, I have been amazed at how few people even notice when we are meeting them on our walks. I think she is just as gorgeous as ever and Cody will be too I know how hard this decision is and I am sending you a big hug!! Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions or need support through this time.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you so much everyone. We battled PU 4 months after the diagnosis.
I am glad the decision has been made and the surgery scheduled.
I will be very happy when it is over and Cody is home. 
Our calendars are completely clear after the 24th for his recovery.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

It will probably be harder on you than on Cody. He will be out of pain and this will be in the rearview mirror very soon. Prayers and positive thoughts for sweet Cody.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cody'sMom said:


> Thank you so much everyone. We battled PU 4 months after the diagnosis.
> I am glad the decision has been made and the surgery scheduled.
> I will be very happy when it is over and Cody is home.
> Our calendars are completely clear after the 24th for his recovery.
> ...


Asia was diagnosed in late Dec 2014 and had the eye removed the following May so we had the sane battle time frame. You will feel better once it is done. It is a stressful time and hard on us moms and dads. Our precious dogs mean the world to us and it is so hard to have them go through this. Cody will do great though. I am so happy with how Asia has adjusted and I am sure Cody will too. Take care.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody goes in to have his left eye removed tomorrow. 

We had a fun day today. We took him on his usual long walk that we do every morning with plenty of running, sniffing and fetching the ball.
Then I took him to the groomers to get a brush out and have his paws and nails trimmed.

We did errands together after that, got gas, stopped at the drug store and went to the local deli.
He’s tired and down for his afternoon nappers now! I had to wake him to take the pic.

Here’s his before the day of surgery picture. The last pic of him with 2 eyes.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sending good thoughts for you both tomorrow!


----------



## craigtoo (Jan 6, 2016)

All the best for a speedy recovery..!!!


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Cody'sMom said:


> Cody goes in to have his left eye removed tomorrow.
> 
> We had a fun day today. We took him on his usual long walk that we do every morning with plenty of running, sniffing and fetching the ball.
> Then I took him to the groomers to get a brush out and have his paws and nails trimmed.
> ...


Sounds like a perfect day for Cody. Will be keeping you in my thoughts tomorrow.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

All the best for Cody tomorrow!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a sweet face! It will still be sweet after I promise. Hang in there. Asia and I are here for you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending many good thoughts your way. I'm sure that Cody is going to be very, very thankful when the pain is gone.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Wishing you both all the best tomorrow. I think Cody's going to look beautiful with a permanent knowing wink.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Sending good thoughts for your boy tomorrow.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Sending good thoughts for Cody's surgery tomorrow...


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sending positive vibes and prayers your way this morning.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending good thoughts to you and Cody.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thinking of you and Cody today.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

We took Cody in at 8:00 this morning and went over everything with the doctor. 

At noon the vet's office called and an animal was brought in with an emergency so Cody's surgery got pushed back to 2:00 EST. 
He was resting comfortably and laying down in a 15 foot run. 

We will still be able to pick him up tonight between 6:30 - 7:00.

I'm doing laundry and keeping myself busy - trying not to worry! 

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am sorry to hear about the delay as I know at this point you just want it over with so that he can be home with you to love him and take care of him through the recovery. Thanks for the update. Still sending you prayers.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

We just got the call and everything went perfect. arty2: 
We pick Cody up at 6:30.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody is home now! 
I fed him half a dinner of his regular dog food with some cheesy scrambly eggs. 

It's taking him a bit to settle down - he's been outside twice, gotten 2 big drinks of water and is walking around. He'll crash soon I hope.

His eye, of course, looks bad right now but not as bad as I thought it would.
I'll get a picture tomorrow. It looks like it will heal real nice.

I am suddenly exhausted after this long day! 

We see Dr. Joe on April 1st for a check.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I bet you are so glad that part is over! we will crash soon I am sure and so will you. What type of pain meds do they have him on?


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Just catching up on the latest developments. So glad to see that the surgery went well. Thinking of you and Cody and hoping for a speedy recovery...


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Glad for the great report. Healing prayers being said for Cody's speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody is doing EXCELLENT!
He slept through the night well. And so did we. We were up with him just once when he started licking where the IVs were.
We've had to wrap those areas today.

He is NOT wearing a cone! The vet said "see how he does". 
So far, NO pawing at his eye.

The stitching looks real good and should heal nice.
He also had a little growth taken off the top of his head.
So he looks really beat up right now! Poor baby.

It took him a while to settle down last night when we got him home at 7:00.
He wanted out twice, drank water twice and walked around a lot.
Then at 9:00 he wanted to go to bed for the night. 
So I gave him his nighty night cookie and put him up on the bed. (he no longer can jump up on the bed)
We usually all go to bed at 10:00.

He's being super pampered and got some banana slices this morning with his normal food.

Matt took him for a short walk and he did all his pottys.
He being quiet now.

I LOVE HIM SO MUCH! It is hard for me to see him like this but I'm putting on a happy face for him. I don't want him to think his mom is sad.

Connie and Cody :wavey:

Here's the day after pic:


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So glad to hear things went well for Cody. I'm no expert but he looks pretty darn good for what he went through, still handsome as ever and I'm sure will feel a lot better with that eye removed. Hoping his recovery goes well and without incident.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> Thanks for the update. I bet you are so glad that part is over! we will crash soon I am sure and so will you. What type of pain meds do they have him on?


Cody gets two 50mg Tramadol twice a day for 7 days and continue the one Rimadyl once a day for I don't know how long, maybe for life.
I am so glad it's over.
He has a check up on April 1.

Give Asia a big hug for us!

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

What a great update! He is such a trooper. The stitches do look good and he is not nearly as swollen as Asia was although it probably will swell more over the next few days before it goes down again. I am sure he is enjoying the extra pampering and he deserves it


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Just catching up on this now. I hope Cody is doing well.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Hoping Cody has continued to do well


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thinking of you guys, hoping he is continuing to do well. You're a great dog Mom!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks All! Cody continues to do perfect. 
The eye looks really good and the fur is already starting to grow back.

His eye did bleed just a little today - I don't know if he swiped it or what but if he did it was the first time he has.

He still wants to lick where the IVs were and we discovered that wrapping the area just brought his attention to it to lick MORE. :doh: Gold Bond powder has been helping and there are no raw spots.

I got a cone  at the pet store today - he HATES it! Even though I turned the introduction of it into a game with lots of cookies. But he will HAVE to wear it when we leave the house.

We cut his Tramadol to one twice a day and found this morning's Tramadol stuck in his dish so he had spit that out. : He'll get one at bedtime.

Awww so sweet of you to say, hotel4dogs. 

I will reply to your PM, MyMaggieGirl.

Cody is taking his afternoon nap but I managed to get this pic.

He continues to be thee sweetest thing that ever walked the face of the earth! 

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They do make some soft and/or inflatable cones that aren't quite as gruesome as the hard plastic ones, might be worth a try!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Aww what a sweet boy! He is healing up nicely and I can't believe how unswollen his eye is compared to what Asia's' was like. That is great!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Cody's eye looks really great and he seems to be taking everything like a real trooper.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Another session of putting the cone on with praise and cookies and now he is fine with it! Whew!

I helped him get a drink of water with it on then he laid down. 

Today has been his worst day - the stitches must be starting to itch and one of us has had to keep an eye on him every second. 

Now with the cone, I can actually relax and get some work done in the house! It is a great "babysitter". 

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes those stitches do itch. I am glad he is adjusting OK to the cone. A necessary evil!


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

I hope Cody does well. My girl Kassie has cataracts. Her vision is limited. Let us know how he does. Dog Bless!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So glad Cody is doing well and he is accepting the cone. His eye looks really good.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

All went well at Cody's post-op check today.
The eye is healing great but Dr. Joe didn't take out any eye stitches.
He did take out the one stitch on top of his head where the little growth was removed.

Cody's eye oozed a little for a few days and we had to keep it covered with gauze and changed it 3 times a day.

As you can see he is not happy at all about the cone but is use it now.
We do take it off for walks and eating. 
We won't take it off him completely until Tuesday when the eye stitches are removed AND we make sure he doesn't mess with it.

This pic was taken Tuesday.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Oh what a sweet guy. He looks like he's taking it all in stride.

When Flirty had her eyes removed, they sent us home with an ointment to rub on the stitches to keep them moist so they wouldn't itch, it was basically polysporin. 

Hope he continues to heal, sweet thing.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks for the update. He is so sweet


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cody*



Cody'sMom said:


> All went well at Cody's post-op check today.
> The eye is healing great but Dr. Joe didn't take out any eye stitches.
> He did take out the one stitch on top of his head where the little growth was removed.
> 
> ...


Oh, Cody, is so precious. Yes, I would definitely leave the cone on for safety sake! He is so beautiful!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Oh what a sweet guy. He looks like he's taking it all in stride.
> 
> When Flirty had her eyes removed, they sent us home with an ointment to rub on the stitches to keep them moist so they wouldn't itch, it was basically polysporin.
> 
> Hope he continues to heal, sweet thing.


Thank you. I put polysporin on his legs where the IV sites were. 
Joanne suggested vitamin E cream. I will ask about both on Tuesday.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

Our Kassie girl had a scratched cornea several weeks ago. However, she has cataracts so her eye sight is not very good now. Good Luck


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Cody got his stitches out yesterday! 
He is doing real well and only periodically wearing the cone - when he starts to paw at his eye and when we leave the house.

He is acting like he feels better without the eye - a little extra spring in his step and as you can see from the photo, he's a happy boy again!

I am very happy with the job Dr. Joe did and I am SO glad it is all over with.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

He looks great and very happy! I am so happy the ordeal is over for you. It is such a relief when t is Asia officially welcomes him to the perma winker club!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

He looks great


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I can't get over how good he looks! (And I really like the idea of the perma winkers)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

He looks so happy, and I'm sure he's very thankful that the pain is gone.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> He looks great and very happy! I am so happy the ordeal is over for you. It is such a relief when t is Asia officially welcomes him to the perma winker club!


Awwww thank you! Cody thanks Asia for the welcome to The Perma Winker Club!


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Thank you Sunrise, Prilgrim 123 and hotel4dogs! 

We are very pleased with how well the eye is healing and how well Cody made out with the whole ordeal and surgery.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Awww look at that handsome boy! Glad the worst is behind him.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Three weeks ago today Cody had his eye removed. 
What a difference! He is back to running hard, catching the ball and rousing us up to take him on an afternoon walk.
Before his eye was removed we would have to wake him for an afternoon walk and sometimes he refused to go.

I took him on errands today and in the pet store.
The gal was glad to see Cody was doing well. She was the person that led me to think he was blind in the eye back in November when she went to give him a cookie and he didn't see it.

Here's pics of him this morning on our walk - he's a happy boy again!
See in the background, the field we get to walk him off leash in - it's beautiful - we are so lucky!

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

he looks so happy!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cody looks wonderful !!!
Your happiness knowing he is happy and free from pain comes through your post. This is so important for Cody's well-being too!

Goldens love to be happy and knowing he has done so well is such a blessing. 
He certainly does have a beautiful field for walks. Life is good again.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Cody looks great!! Glad he is happy and having fun again...pain free!!


----------



## Max209 (Mar 25, 2016)

SO GLAD to see that he is doing well !! He really des look happier now, compared to one of the early photos you posted in this thread.

I know it's rough for you going through this disease and somewhat disfiguring surgery, but I'm sure he's thankful to finally be rid of that blind painful eye.

My last dog had glaucoma, and had his eye removed, so I know how difficult this is. I am wondering if the Vet discussed using a silicon ball prosthesis to make the area appear more like a closed eye, rather than a missing eye ? I elected to try the silicon ball prosthesis for cosmetic purposes when my dog's eye was removed, but after several months his body rejected it and the prosthesis had to be removed. The Vet had mentioned that happens not infrequently, but did not give a percentage, so I thought it was worth trying.

Forgive me for being "nosey", but I'm wondering how the pressure is in his remaining eye and if you are using any drops in the good eye prophylactically ? and how often do they recommend checking the pressure in his good eye ?

So sorry you and your beautiful pup had to go through this, but your sharing all this detailed info has been not only interesting, but very helpful to me and I'm sure many others. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Max209 said:


> SO GLAD to see that he is doing well !! He really des look happier now, compared to one of the early photos you posted in this thread.
> 
> I know it's rough for you going through this disease and somewhat disfiguring surgery, but I'm sure he's thankful to finally be rid of that blind painful eye.
> 
> ...


Our 11 year old girl Asia, had her eye removed last May and we have been in close contact with Cody's mom as she went through this. The other eye is treated with prednisone drops to hopefully prevent glaucoma in the other eye.. In our case there is no recommendation on how often to get the pressure checked but we do it every few months. I know Cody's pressures are fine in his remaining eye and they are using the Predisone. PU is a terrible disease and from what I have read and heard for the ophthalmologist, occurs in about 10 % of Goldens. If caught early, predisone can start and glaucoma can be avoided so I highly encourage all Golden owners to get their dogs eyes checked early.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cody'sMom said:


> Three weeks ago today Cody had his eye removed.
> What a difference! He is back to running hard, catching the ball and rousing us up to take him on an afternoon walk.
> Before his eye was removed we would have to wake him for an afternoon walk and sometimes he refused to go.
> 
> ...


Rock on Cody! You are a handsome pirate


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Cody looks wonderful and so happy! My heart dog was Cody, so I always have a special affinity for the Cody boys


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Max209 said:


> SO GLAD to see that he is doing well !! He really des look happier now, compared to one of the early photos you posted in this thread.
> 
> I know it's rough for you going through this disease and somewhat disfiguring surgery, but I'm sure he's thankful to finally be rid of that blind painful eye.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Max209, for your concern and thoughtful post. 

I'm sorry your last dog had to have his eye removed. It seems many in this forum have gone through the same thing. So yes, you sure do know how difficult it is. 

No, the vet did not discuss the option to have a prosthetic eye. I had read about it before hand and would not have opted for an eye implant based on the possibility of rejection and Cody's age - he is 12.

Oh, you're not nosey at all! The pressure in Cody's right eye is 7 and we are giving him one drop of flurbiporfen once a day. I wasn't told how often the right eye pressure should be checked but I think I would feel comfortable with every 3 months. 

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

Just love the oldie Goldies pics. Have fun!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

How is Cody?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

jennretz said:


> How is Cody?


Cody is doing SUPER EXCELLENT! Thank you for checking in on us.

He is all back to normal - running, catching the ball and counter surfing! :doh: 

It was hard to tell if he was lazy because of his age or his eye - it was his eye because he's acting like he's 6 years old now! And is spunky and silly again.

It was the right decision to have the eye removed.

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the update! He looks so happy in that photo


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the update!!! I'm sure he is so thankful that you made the decision you did


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Cody'sMom said:


> Cody is doing SUPER EXCELLENT! Thank you for checking in on us.
> 
> He is all back to normal - running, catching the ball and counter surfing! :doh:
> 
> ...


Cody looks amazing! Such a trooper. It is amazing how well they do after. I know we both made the right decision for our sweeties


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

A DOZEN KISSES OR YOU WALK THE PLANK! :grin2:

Looking back on all that has happened, I realize I knew in my gut from the beginning that you people were right and the eye would eventually have to be removed. 

I also learned that everyone needs to travel the journey themselves gathering info to know in the end that they have made the right decision even though others know what the outcome will be.

HUGS TO ALL OF CODY'S ONE-EYE GOLDEN FRIENDS. :wink2:

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cody*



Cody'sMom said:


> A DOZEN KISSES OR YOU WALK THE PLANK! :grin2:
> 
> Looking back on all that has happened, I realize I knew in my gut from the beginning that you people were right and the eye would eventually have to be removed.
> 
> ...


So sorry I first saw your topic, again. Cody is incredibly handsome!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

You are so right! It is n individual a journey that we have to take to get to the right decision. Cody is one handsome pirate!!! He looks so happyI am sure that he and Asia would love each other.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> You are so right! It is an individual journey that we have to take to get to the right decision. Cody is one handsome pirate!!! He looks so happy. I am sure that he and Asia would love each other.


YES! An individual journey. It's hard not to think that your dog will be the exception or that your doctor will be the one to come up with something "new".

Thank you! He is happy. And Asia and Cody together would have perfect vision! :grin2:

Now that it's over, losing an eye seems was no big deal to Cody at all. They adjust so fast!

He'll probably only wear the pirate eye patch during Halloween when the Trick or Treaters come unless I take him out and about in town and want him to get extra attention. :wink2:

Connie and Cody :wavey:


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Cody sure is a handsome boy, with or without his pirate patch! Glad he came through like a trooper. They are amazing, aren't they?


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes looking back it really doesn't seem too big a deal! At the time it is excruciating but they really do adjust amazingly well


----------

